# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور طبيعة : شلالات الورود في اليابان , سبحان الله هذا الجمال

## mohamed73

شاهدنا الكثير من شلالات المياه في عديد من المناطق لكن هل سمعنا وشاهدنا شلالات من الورد !؟؟ هذا ما اختصت به اليابان واعتنت به،  * 
لتكون صورة بديعة رائعة تتجلى فيها قدرة الخالق عز وجل .* *   *  ** ** ***        *

----------


## narosse27

*ســـبحــآان الله * *ســـبحــآان الله  * *ســـبحــآان الله*

----------


## EZEL

ما شاء الله صور رائعة .سلمت يداك أخي محمد

----------

